# ATX - Amplia Therapeutics



## System (22 December 2013)

Innate Immunotherapeutics Limited (IIL) is a medical biotechnology company with offices in Sydney and Auckland. The Company has designed and manufactured a unique immunomodulator microparticle technology that can be used to induce the human immune system to fight certain cancers and infections, or modulate certain immune mechanisms implicated in autoimmune diseases such as Multiple Sclerosis. 

http://www.innateimmunotherapeutics.com


----------



## ukulele (11 January 2017)

This one has been flying lately, under the radar. Appears as if the market is confident of the drug getting approved come April. I don't hold.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 January 2017)

What's going on here then?

Anyone found those media articles?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (30 January 2017)

https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-01-24/tom-price-s-stock-trades-flunk-the-smell-test

18c - well that makes sense.  10 baggers cashing in.


----------



## PharmBBs (27 June 2017)

And now it's worth 5 cents a share...


----------



## skc (27 June 2017)

This has to be loudest thump I've ever heard on the ASX... hero to zero epitomized. Just epic. Look up the dictionary for high risk speculative stock and you'd see a pick of IIL.

The only other 90% gap I can remember was FGE.... and that one was after a long suspension. IIL got dumped from biotech hopeful to listed shell in one go. Amazing.


----------



## PharmBBs (27 June 2017)

I feel like a loser now for not selling in January. It should have been obvious then that it was a pump and dump as the price skyrocketed even though the fundamentals hadn't changed.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (27 June 2017)

PharmBBs said:


> I feel like a loser now for not selling in January. It should have been obvious then that it was a pump and dump as the price skyrocketed even though the fundamentals hadn't changed.




You held from 1.80 down to 5c?


----------



## greggles (23 March 2018)

Innate Immunotherapeutics to consolidate share capital and acquire Amplia Therapeutics Pty Ltd.

IIL intend to carry out a 10 to 1 share capital consolidation to reduce the amount of issued shares from 225,625,991 to 22,562,599. A further 18,460,308 shares will then be issued to Amplia Therapeutics shareholders to effect the transaction. In acquiring Amplia, Innate will acquire that company's Focal Adhesion Kinase (FAK) cancer programme, which is is emerging as a promising target in cancer therapy. 

Innate Immunotherapeutics has soared on the news, climbing 3.9c to 7c, a gain of 125.81% so far today.


----------



## Purple XS2 (24 March 2018)

Innate has been on my watch list for a while, but I wasn't on-line when yesterday's announcement come through (as referred to by Greggles, above).
Mind you, I wouldn't have spotted that announcement as a 100%+ one-day wonder even if I had read it when issued.
Flakey biotechs: never a dull moment.
So I'll keep watching it (I don't hold, and haven't). It'll be interesting to see where the dust settles.
Regards,
P


----------



## PZ99 (9 August 2018)

*Insider trading claims hit Aussie biotech*

Belinda Tasker | Australian Associated PressAugust 9, 20181:51pm

https://www.news.com.au/national/br...h/news-story/cc3679d55c390e9d7ade8a5a687e631a

*WHAT IS INNATE IMMUNOTHERAPEUTICS?

- A Melbourne-based pharmaceutical company developing cancer and fibrosis treatments

- Its shares are traded on the ASX; it is also a so-called penny stock that can be traded on the Over The Counter (OTC) Pink market in the US

* WHO IS CHRISTOPHER COLLINS AND WHAT IS HE ACCUSED OF?

- A Republican congressman who was an early supporter of Donald Trump during his run for US president; he is up for re-election this November

- He was a director on Innate's board from 20 February, 2006 to 4 May, 2018

- Collins is accused by US prosecutors of passing on confidential information about the surprise failure of a clinical trial involving Innate's key multiple sclerosis drug in June 2017

- He allegedly tipped off his son Cameron Collins, who is accused of passing on the information to his fiancee, her family, and friends - all of whom owned Innate shares

- They allegedly used the information to sell Innate shares to avoid losing a combined $US768,600 ($A1 million) before details about Innate's clinical trial failure were publicly announced

- At the time, Collins was Innate's largest shareholder with a 16.8 per cent stake in the firm

* WHO HAS BEEN CHARGED?

- Collins, son Cameron and his fiancee's father Stephen Zarsky

- They have been charged with fraud and lying to the FBI; the charges carry maximum jail sentences of up to 20 years

- Cameron's fiancee and her mother have agreed to settle civil charges against them; they will be fined and return their ill-gotten gains

- Cameron's fiancee will also be suspended from working as a public accountant for five years

* HOW DID THE INSIDER TRADINING ALLEGEDLY UNFOLD?

(All times are eastern US summer time in 2017)

June 22 - Christopher Collins attends congressional picnic at the White House

* 6.55pm - He receives a confidential email from Innate's CEO about the shock clinical trial failure

* 7.10pm - Collins replies, saying the failure "makes no sense"; 15 seconds later he calls his son Cameron, who owned more than five million Innate shares

* 7.16pm - Collins and his son talk for six minutes on the phone while Cameron is at home with his fiancee, who bought 40,464 Innate shares on June 19

* 9.17pm - They go to her parents' home

* 9.28pm - Lauren's mother logs into her brokerage account and unsuccessfully attempts to place an order to sell her 50,000 Innate shares

* 9.58pm-10.04pm - 30,350 of her shares are sold on the ASX

* 10.26pm - Innate requests a trading halt on the ASX, saying it had received the clinical trial results; Innate's shares continue trading on the OTC Pink market

June 23

* Cameron, his fiancee and her mother, father, uncle and her father's friend sell more than one million Innate shares

* Cameron is the only one left with Innate shares, which he continues to sell off in tranches over three days

June 26

* Cameron contacts a friend who had bought Innate shares in February 2017 and tells him to sell, which he does

* 7.11pm - Innate announces to the ASX the clinical trial's negative results, prompting a 92 per cent plunge in its share price


----------



## luutzu (11 August 2018)

Here's a great interview from the US about it.

You want news with entertainment, this is the best kind.


----------



## System (10 September 2018)

On September 10th, 2018, Innate Immunotherapeutics Limited (IIL) changed its name and ASX code to Amplia Therapeutics Limited (ATX).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2020)

Recently ATX had a fully underwritten 3 for 5, pro rata accelerated non-renounceable entitlement offer at an offer price of $0.10 per share to raise approximately $4.0 million


> Former Macquarie Group chief executive Allan Moss has taken a significant stake in biotechnology company Amplia Therapeutics. Mr Moss, through Blueflag Holdings, bought 7.5 million shares for a total cost of $750,000, representing an 8.69 per cent stake in Amplia...




and that has helped ATX ; up 16% today to 14.5c

• Amplia is developing small molecule drugs against Focal Adhesion Kinase (FAK) for two, significant disease areas:
..... cancer – combination therapy in hard-to-treat solid tumours 
..... fibrosis – prevention and treatment 
• Orphan Drug Designations have been received for AMP945 in both pancreatic cancer and idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis 
• Range of commercial opportunities for partnering, licensing and co-development 
• First Phase 1 clinical trial scheduled to start in 2H 2020 
• Data from Phase 1 will be relevant for multiple cancer and fibrotic disease indications 
• Investigational New Drug (IND) designation and Phase 2 clinical trial program targeted for 2021


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and that has helped ATX ; up 16% today to 14.5c




By the time I looked it was 17.5 cents (That cant hold surely)

A couple of "BIO's" moving lately. I see NOX is just starting to retrace after a sold move as well. Missed that as well lol.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 July 2020)

barney said:


> By the time I looked it was 17.5 cents (That cant hold surely).



 that's my power to move markets

and just reading the Innate kerfuffle, from 2018. Wow.


----------



## barney (14 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> that's my power to move markets




Lol ... Its back to 14.5 again now


----------



## finicky (3 June 2021)

Just a chart for the possible interest of traders given the sharp retracement from a soaring high yesterday. I don't hold and all I have picked up is that they announced I believe a good result for their compound against treatment resistant pancreatic cancer. Something about educating the immune sytem to target the cancer. I've read that training the immune system is becoming the 4th method of combatting cancer. 

Daily


----------



## barney (3 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Just a chart for the possible interest of traders given the sharp retracement from a soaring high yesterday.




Looks like there was a fair bit of selling into yesterday's spike so I suspect back into a trading range.

Phase 2 studies are not set to begin till later in the year now so perhaps not enough upcoming news to sustain any current moves?

On the positive side, a 27% increase in effectiveness in their Phase 1 studies is a massive achievement for what is an awful disease

I hope the Company does well based purely on the importance of their work. (DNH)


----------



## finicky (3 June 2021)

I'll be checking out the story some more and might buy a small stake as I did with AD1 just to benefit from a possible new spike after I've held for 12 months. Only if impatience for news grinds the price down to the trading range though. I think it spike over 60% yesterday.


----------



## finicky (3 June 2021)

I'll be checking out the story some more and might buy a small stake as I did with 1AD (Adalta) just to benefit from a possible new spike after I've held for 12 months. Only if impatience for news grinds the price down to the trading range though. I think it spike over 60% yesterday.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 November 2021)

Amplia Therapeutics is raising $12.4 million to fund early human clinical trials and drug manufacturing for its oral drug candidate designed to slow the progression of cancers.

The early stage pharmaceutical company has appointed Taylor Collison as the lead manager and the raise will take the form of a *placement* to institutional investors and an *entitlement offer*.

Amplia will raise $5.4 million via the placement, while the rest will come from a standard non-renounceable rights issue, will be conducted on a one for four basis.

Participants will also receive an attaching option of one option for every three shares applied for under the placement and entitlement offer.

The offer is priced at *18c* per share, representing a 7.7 per cent discount to the last traded price.

Amplia’s AMP945 drug candidate is an oral inhibitor of a Focal Adhesion Kinase (FAK) - a process which promotes tumour progression and metastasis.


----------

